# WDDM version?



## hexaae (May 1, 2018)

Please, can you add supported WDDM version info to GPUz, like DXDiag does?


----------



## Naki (May 1, 2018)

hexaae said:


> Please, can you add supported WDDM version info to GPUz, like DXDiag does?


Already present & working. You will find it in Advanced tab, WDDM section:


----------



## hexaae (May 1, 2018)

Oh, sorry, completely forgot of selectable multi-section in Advanced tab!
WDDM: Version is empty for me, though! ;(






Windows 10 x64 1803 (17134.1), Nvidia drivers 397.31 WHQL (1920x1080 75Hz display), GeForce Experience 3.7.0.81
Gaming laptop ASUS G751JY
Chipset: Intel HM87 Lynx Point, CPU: i7-4860HQ, RAM: 24GB DDR3L 2133MHz, Gfx card: GTX 980M (GM204M, 10DE-1617/1043-22DA Rev A1, vBIOS v84.04.48.00.39), 4GB GDDR5 (Micron)], OS: Windows 10 x64 FCU, Screen: G-Sync LG Philips LP173WF4-SPD1 (LGD046C) 17", desktop res: 1080p 75Hz, HD: SSD 2TB 540MB/s, Audio:Realtek HD (ALC668), Controllers: Competition Pro USB arcade joystick SpeedLink SL-6603-SPORTS-EU, XBox One Bluetooth controller, Microsoft PN7-00004 Bluetooth mouse


----------



## INSTG8R (May 1, 2018)

I'll be honest. mines blank too


----------



## W1zzard (May 1, 2018)

hexaae said:


> WDDM: Version is empty for me, though!


Ah that's due to WDDM 2.4 not being recognized. Will fix in next build


----------



## MASTAN (May 3, 2018)

Win10 1803 introduced WDDM 2.4, some vendors already presented drivers supporting it beforehand. (at least Nvidia)

It happened with the previous version too https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wddm-version-empty-in-win10-fall-creators-update.237949/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

2.4 is shader model 6.1 with a 12_1 gpu right?
2.3 with 12.0 and FL 12_0 and 12_1 is 6.0

also why dont i have 2.4? i have 1803 update with a 1080 Ti


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 3, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Ah that's due to WDDM 2.4 not being recognized. Will fix in next build


oh just patch it!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 3, 2018)

Shader Model 5.1, GCN 1.0 and Fermi+, DirectX 12 (11_0 and 11_1).
Shader Model 6.0, GCN 2.0+ and Maxwell 2+, DirectX 12 (12_0 and 12_1).
Shader Model 6.1, GCN 2.0+ and Maxwell 2+, DirectX 12 (12_0 and 12_1) with WDDM 2.3.

just wanted to add this xD


----------



## MASTAN (May 4, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> also why dont i have 2.4? i have 1803 update with a 1080 Ti


Maybe your Nvidia driver is not latest 397.31.


----------

